# eMail Server



## Breit-ZR (5. März 2008)

Hi,
ich suche eine Programm das im Firmennetzwerk als eMailserver läuft.
Es soll von verschiedenen Konten die eMails abrufen, auf Programminterene Benutzer verteilen: eMails die an info@... gesendet wurden sollen alle internen Benutzer bekommen, allerdings die die an produktion@.. gesendet wurden nur der Benutzer produktion. Der Benutzer produktion bekommt also die Mails von info und produktion. Ein anderer Benutzer, zB verwatlung bekommt die Mails die an info oder verwaltung gingen.

Beispiel:
eMailadressen:
info@...
produktion@...
verwaltung@...
usw.

Benutzer:
produktion (bekommt info und produktion)
verwaltung (bekommt info und verwaltung)
usw.

Kennt jmd ein solches Programm?

MfG


----------



## zeroize (6. März 2008)

Also ein beliebigen Emailserver einrichten (exim, postfix, sendmail [nicht zu empfehlen!]) und konfigurieren. Das mit dem Emailabruf soll wahrscheinlich von einem anderen Server über POP3/IMAP geschehen, dass kann fetchmail lösen, außerdem das verteilen auf die richtigen Postfächer.
Einfacher als deine Verteilung wäre allerdings am Mailclient der einzelnen Abteilung im Outlook/Evolution/etc. einfach die richtigen Postfächer einzutragen.
Falls du dann noch Webmail suchst, kann ich bei mehr als 20 Leuten horde empfehlen.

All das ist allerdings ein heiden Konfigurationsaufwand - ich will dich nur vorwarnen .
Gute Anleitungen für Emailserver/Webmailserver findest du unter http://www.howtoforge.net


----------

